# مسرد يضم ما يقرب من 20.000 مصطلح فني وهندسي مختلف



## schahrzad (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بحكم عملي كمترجمة، تأتيني بعض مهام ترجمة النصوص الهندسية، وقد استطعت بفضل الله تجميع عدد كبير من المصطلحات في ملف واحد.
أرجو أن يكون ذي نفع لمهندسي هذا المنتدى الذي أفادني كثيراً من قبل.
عسى الله أن يكتب هذا في ميزان حسناتي كعلم ينتفع به.
لا تنسوني في دعواتكم وعذراً لأي تقصير في هذا المسرد الذي لم انتهي منه بالكامل ولكني رأيت أنه قد ينتفع به أحد الآن.
إذا كان لدى أحدكم أي إضافات أرجو مراسلتي لضمها للمسرد.
تقبلوا تحياتي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng osama2 (26 مارس 2013)

Very nice
thanks


----------



## abdalraheem (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود المبزول


----------



## saaddd (27 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## احمد محمدبدرى (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود المبزول


----------



## sharief (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## CEMohammad (7 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم

​​


----------



## smraaalnel (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## al-senator (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ehab Mustafa1 (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا



.


----------



## Ehab Mustafa1 (3 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ehab Mustafa1 (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## ashraf_awd (12 مايو 2013)

Many thanks
wonderful and useful words


----------



## الاسيوي (15 مايو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك 
ومجهود تشكري علية


----------



## freemanghassan (31 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر 

--------------------------------------​


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## mecan (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## زلزال السماء (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 4


----------



## reda_29 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdallah 2a (17 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوره ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Everlasting.97 (30 أغسطس 2013)

thaaaaaaaanx


----------



## الساهر الحائر (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهود جبار, جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Abdulillah (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## MAKLAD (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد بن عجاج (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر زين (5 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكورة وجزاكي اللله خيرا


----------



## طلاب العلم11 (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Rasheed88 (5 فبراير 2014)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم ...


----------



## الفنان32 (6 فبراير 2014)

باااااااااااااارك الله فيكيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## monsef2014 (8 فبراير 2014)

شكرا كتير


----------



## المهندس الاحمد (30 أبريل 2014)

شكرآآ جزيلا
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووور كتير


----------

